# 1996 2.8 turbo GQ



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

I have owned a 1996 GQ 2.8 turbo Patrol for a few years and have recently purchased a 26ft second hand caravan with a gross mass of 1870.

My question is, does my Patrol have the guts to tow this van around Australia or am I kidding myself?

I welcome any feed back.


Grav.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

First: what kind of power does that engine put out?? Second: what is the truck's towing capacity?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am probably one of the very few people on this board who has even heard of a Nissan Patrol, as it has not been sold in this country since some time in the 1960's( I have never even seen one).Unfortunately I am not at all familiar with yours. I do have a few questions abut it. Waht engine code does it have(Example: my Nissan Frontier-Australian Navarra-has a KA24DE)?Is it a deisel?And can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks for the replies re my question on my Nissan Patrol 2.8 Turbo. 

I have to admit that I was a bit hasty in sending off my question and did not check this site out completely thinking it was an Australian site..... So I geuss when anybody read my question they probably thought... Nissan What???? 

Except for Himilefrontier.

I have since found an Australian site as well as a good Caravan site and my worst fears seem to have come to haunt me. Most people in the know have suggested that the Patrol could probably do the job but it would be a major struggle and may also not be legal. There was also concern over whether or not the gear box would handle the load as it is a lighter box than used in the 4.2 turbo's.

All the best from down under.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Australian cars remind me of just how bad American cars suck! I want a Holden Commodore(A Monaro would be really nice and yes,I know we will get it as the new GTO),Maloo or a Ford Falcon-especially the Ute!


----------



## mellojoe (Mar 24, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *Australian cars remind me of just how bad American cars suck! I want a Holden Commodore(A Monaro would be really nice and yes,I know we will get it as the new GTO),Maloo or a Ford Falcon-especially the Ute! *


Yes, don't forget we get the Holden rebagedt as a Pontiac in the form of the GTO. I'm so dissappointed that they put the GTO name on the car, but I'm very excited to get the Aussie Holden here in the States. I've been hooked ever since I watched an Australian street race with Commodores and HSVs. I would love either here in the States, and now we get the GTO which is just an overpriced Holden.

Back-on-Topic:
Good luck "down undeh" with your Caravan. I hope you can figure out what best to do.


----------



## Nicholsp (Nov 13, 2003)

*Towing with a Patrol*

I have a 95 Nissan Patrol GQ 2.8 litre turbo diesel. I pull at 1.8 ton trailer sailer off slippery boat ramps and up steep hills without a problem. I sit on 100kmh on flat roads in 5th gear when towing. Hills slow me up, but with the torque of the diesel turbo, I dont think I am overdoing anything. About 1.8 ton should be the limit as the vehicle should not tow more that its own weight. My vehicle has 330,000km on the clock and still going strong.


----------



## Nicholsp (Nov 13, 2003)

*What does a Nissan Patrol look like?*

Remember the chain of 4WD cars the UN used when driving around looking for Weapons of Mass Destruction in Iraq. They were all Nissan Patrols. Interesting to note, they all changed to GM vehicles when the war started. 

What do they look like? Here is a picture of mine http://home.att.ne.jp/green/kmsj/Tetsuko/kojinr2.jpg


----------

